# Ashtray.... 1930s dump



## KBbottles (Mar 23, 2010)

Found this last weekend and am wondering if anyone has ever seen one like this.  Any idea of age and if there is a market for it at all...?  Has gold leaf and bottom is faintly marked Made in Japan.  

 -KB


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm guessing this must be junk huh?


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Kenneth,

 Ya'know what they say about one man's junk being another's gilt ashtray...


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 25, 2010)

LMAO!!  I was so excited pulling that one out of the pit too but have no need to keep an ashtray in my collection. It's pretty nice for an ashtray though I suppose.  I'll throw it in with the "bring it to the antique store" boxes or with the rest of my dollar bottles.  []


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 25, 2010)

I can't tell what that's supposed to be.  But I can tell you this.  Japan ware is selling like crazy here.  I'm buying at garage sales any little ceramic animals or anything cute marked JAPAN, anything I can find for a dollar or less.  At the flea market and antique mall it is selling for $5. - $10. or more, depending how cute it is.  This has just happened in the last year or so but right now my customers can't get enough of it.
 Jay


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 25, 2010)

Interesting!  That's somewhat promising I suppose.  Maybe I'll hold onto it and see if the right opportunity comes up for sale.


----------



## madman (Mar 25, 2010)

im interested want to sell it?? pm me


----------



## old.s.bottles (Mar 26, 2010)

Ill beat madmans price by a dollar! just kidding, but I wouldn't be if I wasn't broke. I find it interesting and cool, so my guess is many people would too.


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 26, 2010)

So looks like there is a lot of similar pieces out there after searching through the bay...

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Sailboat-Ashtray-Japan_W0QQitemZ350300389056QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item518f87bec0
 http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-PORCELAIN-ASHTRAY-YATCH-BOAT-MADE-IN-JAPAN_W0QQitemZ230391456148QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a466a194


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 26, 2010)

You mean that thing you found is a boat?  All I could see when I looked at it was some funny looking cats with whiskers, maybe.  Good piece to dig up.


----------



## haelix (Mar 26, 2010)

I think I speak for all smokers when I say a good ashtray is hard to find, personally I like the ones that are like a foot long and can hold 12 smokes, you dont have to empty them as often


----------



## athometoo (Mar 26, 2010)

jay do you mean occupiied , or just japan junk . i have boxes of the stuff in the attic left over from my antique both in the early 90s and even today i passed some up at garage sales . are we talking ebay?  let me know and i can save ya some gas by boxing it up and mailing it  . one thing i remember passing up was a cat letter holder with a spring in the middle. after closing down the store my uncle auctioned off all the inventory , i boxed all mine up and its been in the attic . sam


----------



## madman (Mar 26, 2010)

ID LOVE TO SEE SOME OF YOUR JAPAN JUNK SAM


----------

